# tribby insurance



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

just wondering about the differance in premiums on the tributes,ive had to pay £440 with adrian flux while the older ih was about £300.

time to shop arround me thinks next time its due,any suggestions guys? 8O


----------



## 102062 (Dec 10, 2006)

*tribby*

hi fridgeman,
I pay £300 for my 550 tribute with safeguard great price when i havent got no alarm system, I think the price has a lot to do with your postcode,
Shop around, all the best triumf,


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

think your right,i live in a nice little village just outside derby but share the same postcode as the bagdad area. :?


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

fridgeman said:


> think your right,i live in a nice little village just outside derby but share the same postcode as the bagdad area. :?


I don't get that one - you'll have to explain - where's the "bagdad area"??

And why is it called that?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

FWIW I am also with Safeguard, and pay about the same as Triumf. Living in Devon has its perks.
As this sum includes European Cover, plus full AA cover both here and in Europe I think it's pretty good, though I do have a Tracker.
And I suspect Fridgeman means that although he lives outside Derby, with the postcode being the same his insurance is the same as if he lived within Derby. Cities being deemed higher risk.


----------



## fac (Jun 5, 2007)

my 650 is £307 with safeguard
andy


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

just a term harley dave, theres a hot spot with the same postcode as where i live, so we have to help pay for it by the sounds of it,

thanx for the pointers chaps.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Fridgeman, I joined the Caravan Club just for the insurance, £265 fully comp. + you get all the CC benefits as a bonus!  Our post code is normally quite expensive ie £350 for my 7 year old Astra Estate from LV. 8O 
Cheers
Paul


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

"wow" thanx paul will try them on renewal for sure


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

2nd year with Safeguard - had to claim in the first year due to someone hitting the side of the van - they dealt with it quickly and efficiently, although obviously the premium rose by about 70 quid on renewal. Still cheaper than forking out 1100 quid for the repair though ...


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks fridgeman

Live and Learn

Dave


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Fridgeman, 
Just another Insurance saver, a couple of weeks ago I completed the Caravan Club sponsored Motor Home Driving Course which was run by provisional advanced hgv, psv etc instructor at our local college. On successful completion of the full day course I received a certificate which is recognised by insurers, apparently the CC insurers give upto 20% further discount to certificate holders and other companies recognise it as well.

Not only that I found the course really interesting and informative and was a dam good day out and also nice to meet other MHs !!


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

well done 650, i might give that one a miss for fear of being exposed 8O ,noing my luck i,ll get demoted and rendered uninsurable. :roll: been racing round in vans up and down the country contracting for the last 36 years.i need reprograming if you know what i mean.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

You would fly through Fridgeman, I drove vans for BT for 30 years but I have always been a hopeless parker, especially reversing into tight parking bays designed for cars thats why I nearly bought a 550 but I reckoned that if I could park a caravan into one of those bays I would master a MWB van, they even had a disabled space all marked out to practice on which was useful as my wife uses a wheel chair and I need to park so I can put up 7 ft ramps on the side door.

by the end of the day they had me reversing through a slalom of cones 10ft apart !!


----------

